# puzení



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nenajdu to slovo.
on propadl nezvladatelnému puzení a zašel na časnou sklenku
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Touha, urge.


----------



## werrr

Dodal bych “vědomě neovladatelná touha / nutkání”.

  Je to odvozeno od slova “pud” (~ instinct) respektive od slovesa “pudit”.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

